# What Kind Of **** Is This?



## BobbyG (Mar 3, 2012)

This is horrible man... i just have no emotions i feel like anything could happen to me and i wouldn't care... all my worries from the real world that i used to have, don't worry me no more and all the joy i used to have completely disappeared. i just feel so detached from everything around me...from the real world. Everything just seems so fake and nothing has meaning to me anymore. I feel like my soul is completely detached from my body. I Feel Hella Enlightened too. I HATE THIS SO MUCH...I'm scared i will never be the same again!!!


----------



## My storm ran out of rain (Feb 6, 2012)

BobbyG said:


> This is horrible man... i just have no emotions i feel like anything could happen to me and i wouldn't care... all my worries from the real world that i used to have, don't worry me no more and all the joy i used to have completely disappeared. i just feel so detached from everything around me...from the real world. Everything just seems so fake and nothing has meaning to me anymore. I feel like my soul is completely detached from my body. I Feel Hella Enlightened too. I HATE THIS SO MUCH...I'm scared i will never be the same again!!!


What'd you get DP from? Try looking at some old pictures to bring back positive memories. Focus on yourself a lot and what makes you happy. Make sure that you keep doing things you used to to enjoy even if you don't at the moment. The more you do them, your body will adapt to enjoying them again, very slow process, have to have a ton of patience, but it will run it's course hopefully


----------



## BobbyG (Mar 3, 2012)

Thnx man how did you get it and for how long have you had this horrible thing..


----------



## My storm ran out of rain (Feb 6, 2012)

BobbyG said:


> Thnx man how did you get it and for how long have you had this horrible thing..


I got it from a stomach medicine I was taking called Reglan. This drug threw me into horrible panic attacks and depression. I never had any of it before and no family history of it, so I didn't know what the hell was going on. When it first started in August of 2011, I can honestly say that I was ready to end it all. Had a plan worked out and everything, if it wasn't for seeing my daughters face everyday, I wouldn't be here to type this. BUT I'm happy as shit that I stuck it out, it's been the hardest thing I've ever went through, and I've been through some pretty rough stuff before this. Now I am able to SOMEWHAT enjoy things again, but I am able to function so that I can at least see my daughter grow up. My memory is still shit, my focus is still shit, but I have forced myself to battle through it and continue working on my career. I realize that everyday is going to be rough, but the more I work at beating this and keeping my mind focused on what is or used to be important in life, the easier it gets. Been through my share of meds, and come to find out, most of them actually just made things worse. It might require some healthy lifestyle changes. But the less mind altering meds the better. That's what got me here in the first fucking place. Hang in there man. No reason to give up, and a ton of reasons to beat this fuckin thing!


----------



## BobbyG (Mar 3, 2012)

hello other world said:


> I got it from a stomach medicine I was taking called Reglan. This drug threw me into horrible panic attacks and depression. I never had any of it before and no family history of it, so I didn't know what the hell was going on. When it first started in August of 2011, I can honestly say that I was ready to end it all. Had a plan worked out and everything, if it wasn't for seeing my daughters face everyday, I wouldn't be here to type this. BUT I'm happy as shit that I stuck it out, it's been the hardest thing I've ever went through, and I've been through some pretty rough stuff before this. Now I am able to SOMEWHAT enjoy things again, but I am able to function so that I can at least see my daughter grow up. My memory is still shit, my focus is still shit, but I have forced myself to battle through it and continue working on my career. I realize that everyday is going to be rough, but the more I work at beating this and keeping my mind focused on what is or used to be important in life, the easier it gets. Been through my share of meds, and come to find out, most of them actually just made things worse. It might require some healthy lifestyle changes. But the less mind altering meds the better. That's what got me here in the first fucking place. Hang in there man. No reason to give up, and a ton of reasons to beat this fuckin thing!


Indeed...these are just overwhelming sometimes too.


----------



## My storm ran out of rain (Feb 6, 2012)

BobbyG said:


> Indeed...these are just overwhelming sometimes too.


Overwhelming no doubt. Not sure how long you've had it but if you're just starting with it, it will be terribly overwhelming in the beginning. I wasn't able to do anything but sit on my ass for about the first month and a half, after a while though I got sick of not doing anything to get over this, at that time I just kind of accepted it and took charge of my life again. I know it can't be forced though, everybody is different. Your body and mind will let you know when it's time


----------



## real50tyson (Feb 20, 2012)

hello other world said:


> Overwhelming no doubt. Not sure how long you've had it but if you're just starting with it, it will be terribly overwhelming in the beginning. I wasn't able to do anything but sit on my ass for about the first month and a half, after a while though I got sick of not doing anything to get over this, at that time I just kind of accepted it and took charge of my life again. I know it can't be forced though, everybody is different. Your body and mind will let you know when it's time


Yeah i barely got it 3 weeks ago


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

hello other world said:


> I got it from a stomach medicine I was taking called Reglan. This drug threw me into horrible panic attacks and depression. I never had any of it before and no family history of it, so I didn't know what the hell was going on. When it first started in August of 2011, I can honestly say that I was ready to end it all. Had a plan worked out and everything, if it wasn't for seeing my daughters face everyday, I wouldn't be here to type this. BUT I'm happy as shit that I stuck it out, it's been the hardest thing I've ever went through, and I've been through some pretty rough stuff before this. Now I am able to SOMEWHAT enjoy things again, but I am able to function so that I can at least see my daughter grow up. My memory is still shit, my focus is still shit, but I have forced myself to battle through it and continue working on my career. I realize that everyday is going to be rough, but the more I work at beating this and keeping my mind focused on what is or used to be important in life, the easier it gets. Been through my share of meds, and come to find out, most of them actually just made things worse. It might require some healthy lifestyle changes. But the less mind altering meds the better. That's what got me here in the first fucking place. Hang in there man. No reason to give up, and a ton of reasons to beat this fuckin thing!


well said. I'm inspired that other people are fighting this thing as hardcore as I am! Keep it up.


----------

